# Broken Carbide Drill Bit- Advice needed!



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

DH was drilling a hole in a metal tool with a Carbide Drill bit. The drill bit broke off and it won't come out. He is so mad, he is incapable of speaking at the moment.  

I googled for a removal method, but couldn't find one.

Do you know of any way to get out a stuck carbide drill bit?

Thanks in advance

Deb
in wi


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

They make a fingered bit remover. I have bought them from Napa before if you know the bit size.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

How big a piece of tool is it in? How big is the bit? I have had to take some things to a good machine shop and use a drill press and a diamond drill to get a broken bit removed. Good luck getting it out. Sam


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

If there is no way to grab the bit with a pair of vise-grips, he might be able to turn it out with a hammer and punch. Carbide bits are very hard, so they are also very brittle. The last resort method is to try to shatter the bit with the hammer and punch.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Lay a flat washer with the hole over the drill bit if the drill bit is broken flush with the surface of the item being drilled. Braze (silver solder) the washer to the broken bit. Grasp the edge of the flat washer and unscrew the drill bit.

A machine shop with an EDM (electronic discharge machine) machine can burn the bit out. If the shank is accessible the above method is far cheaper.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

If you are good with a welder the trick agmantoo posted can be used with welding as well.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Turn it upside down and tap on what you were drilling...it might vibrate out to where you can grab it with pliers.

Use an awl and hammer to turn the piece back out.

RF


----------



## Shavings (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a home machinist forum that may have some good ideas for you. Go to this link: http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/ 
and select the General discussion. Use the search menu at the top and enter "broken drill bit". 

Here is one of their posts: 
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=38719&highlight=broken+drill+bit

Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Because carbide is so brittle, you can heat up the bit to red hot with a torch and shatter it with a punch.


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

Weld nut to bit carefully and try to turn out then.
Peter


----------



## wicker762 (Dec 2, 2009)

cfabe said:


> If you are good with a welder the trick agmantoo posted can be used with welding as well.


No it wont. I weld for a living. That carbide drill bit is far too hard to weld too. A non fusion method such as brazing or soldering is you only choice if you make such an attempt.

I don't know if you can find drill bit extractors but there are tap extractors with 3 and 4 fingers that can, if you are careful, remove taps broken below the surface. Might look into bit extractors.

As stated above, a well equiped machine shop can burn it out.


----------

